# Why it's nice to have a feed store nearby



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I just went to Close Feed & Supply here in Hayward a while ago which is about 3 miles from my house to get Tasha some more food. They are out of the Innova Adult kibble sometimes so we have to go to a pet store nearby that charges something like $46.95 for a 30 lb bag. Well today the feed store had it in stock and it was only $39.75! :thumbsup:

I also mentioned to the guy working there that I saw TOTW there as well and heard good things about it so he gave me five 1 oz sample bags (1 High Prairie and 4 Pacific Stream). You don't get that kind of service at Petco and PetSmart. :woof:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I have about 3 feed stores arroun my way and neither have the food we mention here. I actualy looked at the bags and they are full of fillers. Im hating it, I pay 45 dollars for a bag of 26lbs.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

SEO said:


> I have about 3 feed stores arroun my way and neither have the food we mention here. I actualy looked at the bags and they are full of fillers. Im hating it, I pay 45 dollars for a bag of 26lbs.


Wow that sucks! This place has Innova, EVO, TOTW, California Naturals, Diamond and a few others. Mostly all high quality feeds I think.

Do you have a Petco or PetSmart nearby? They carry Blue Buffalo I believe which is a good food.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

One of the stores have dimond foods, but they don't have any premium dimond foods. I think I saw some stuff I didnt like in the ingredients. I think my dog (Blue) is alergic to grains. The one I feed him only has oatmeal as grain, is not to bad, but it's expensive, hate it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

F**K petco! and petsmart. I only go to petsmart cuz it's 5 from the house... I need to look up where a feed store is around here!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> F**K petco! and petsmart. I only go to petsmart cuz it's 5 from the house... I need to look up where a feed store is around here!


If that is his/her only choice Oz there is nothing wrong with them buying it there. Blue Buffalo is about the same price they mentioned and a good quality food.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

SEO said:


> One of the stores have dimond foods, but they don't have any premium dimond foods. I think I saw some stuff I didnt like in the ingredients. I think my dog (Blue) is alergic to grains. The one I feed him only has oatmeal as grain, is not to bad, but it's expensive, hate it.


What brand is it you are feeding?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

That is the on dam expensive one Im talking about, lol. 

Well I feed my boy wilderness.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> If that is his/her only choice Oz there is nothing wrong with them buying it there. Blue Buffalo is about the same price they mentioned and a good quality food.


Dude I'm not disagreeing with you, and I'm not referring to anyone's choice of where they go to buy food. I just said I hate both places, you always pay more with a corporation.

and I FEED BLUE WILDERNESS. so i said nothing bad about blue buffalo :flush:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

SEO said:


> That is the on dam expensive one Im talking about, lol.
> 
> Well I feed my boy wilderness.


Yeah some are pricey. Look at Orijen sometime. It's super high quality but it's approaching $60 a bag. :hammer:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Dude I'm not disagreeing with you, and I'm not referring to anyone's choice of where they go to buy food. I just said I hate both places, you always pay more with a corporation.
> 
> and I FEED BLUE WILDERNESS. so i said nothing bad about blue buffalo :flush:


I hear you Oz, I hate those stores as well but you have to buy what's available locally I guess. The shipping cost would kill you to buy online.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Dude I'm not disagreeing with you, and I'm not referring to anyone's choice of where they go to buy food. I just said I hate both places, you always pay more with a corporation.
> 
> and I FEED BLUE WILDERNESS. so i said nothing bad about blue buffalo :flush:


!!I do!!

IT'S TO EXPENSIVE

There, I said it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO it is pricey.. but hell, what can you do if your dog does good on it?

PMD- I know the shipping prices online are outrageous, so if you can afford it, buy 2 or 3 times what you were gonna buy and get the low price and FREE shipping! beat the system! lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> SEO it is pricey.. but hell, what can you do if your dog does good on it?
> 
> PMD- I know the shipping prices online are outrageous, so if you can afford it, buy 2 or 3 times what you were gonna buy and get the low price and FREE shipping! beat the system! lol


They do free shipping on 90 lbs of kibble? That I would like to see. :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok mr skeptic... what do you feed? ill find you the lowest price for the bulk


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> ok mr skeptic... what do you feed? ill find you the lowest price for the bulk


Shiznet, hock me up. I wuld like to feed TOTW.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Doesn't matter Oz. I am outta here. Take care my friend.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man, you get it all the time. When I had the dogs on Flint River Ranch I would buy 150lbs at a time... I always scoured the internet for New Customer Promotions. With Flint River Ranch they always offered first time customers free shipping.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

do you feal it thats love. lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> Shiznet, hock me up. I wuld like to feed TOTW.


ill look for ya bro, ill send what i find in a PM



Proud Marine Dad said:


> Doesn't matter Oz. I am outta here. Take care my friend.


waahh


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Diamond lamd and rice. can you get me a good deal on this? like say 500 lbs.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> ill look for ya bro, ill send what i find in a PM
> 
> waahh


It's not you Oz it's others on here who deride other members. And the "waahh" comment is pretty childish dude, you are more mature than that.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Diamond lamd and rice. can you get me a good deal on this? like say 500 lbs.


how much you payin per bag after tax?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

come on man don't take all this personal.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

26.50 i think its 42 lbs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

so PMD if it's not Oz, SEO then it must be me. I guess I'll get outta dodge within your thread. I appologise.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

youre not gonna find it cheaper than that hahaha that's pretty low.. no matter how long you drive!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i drive 45 minutes away to get it at that price.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> so PMD if it's not Oz, SEO then it must be me. I guess I'll get outta dodge within your thread. I appologise.


Look... all this cuz I said Wah? It kinda sucks everyone takes everything so seriously. I was just tryin to see what prices i could find cuz hell everyone needs a break these days.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah i drive 45 minutes away to get it at that price.


hmmm... 2.50 a gallon, 50 miles(x2) , 15 miles to the gallon(dont know what you drive)....

but thats 16.67 in gas


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> so PMD if it's not Oz, SEO then it must be me. I guess I'll get outta dodge within your thread. I appologise.


No, no, no. This thread has NOTHING to do with what I am referring to IBC.
Let's just leave it at that. If you want to PM me fine but I am not going to hijack this thread.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I get 1000 lbs of cow minerals and some salt like 200 lbs and 200 lbs of dog food. so my trips are worth it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I get 1000 lbs of cow minerals and some salt like 200 lbs and 200 lbs of dog food. so my trips are worth it.


I would say so buddy lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Our feed store carries Taste of the Wild that is grain free. It is not that expensive either. I have two dogs that have to eat that.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> No, no, no. This thread has NOTHING to do with what I am referring to IBC.
> Let's just leave it at that. If you want to PM me fine but I am not going to hijack this thread.


How do you hijack your own thread? Just curious


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

when you live 35 miles from a town you need to make big hauls.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll stick to living in my college town for now! LOL


I just looked something up, and there's a feed store about two miles from work! I guess I just havent seen it.. in the whole two years ive been here


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> How do you hijack your own thread? Just curious


come to mine and i will show you lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> How do you hijack your own thread? Just curious


I meant getting off topic. Shit I have been up since 10:30 pm last night so I don't know what the hell I am talking about. :hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

back on topic, I do love the convenience of having the feed store up the road from me. I agree PMD they tend to be budget savers as well as knowledge of the stock they have on the shelves.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I meant getting off topic. Shit I have been up since 10:30 pm last night so I don't know what the hell I am talking about. :hammer:


That sucks!



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> back on topic, I do love the convenience of having the feed store up the road from me. I agree PMD they tend to be budget savers as well as knowledge of the stock they have on the shelves.


Agreed!


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I just went to Close Feed & Supply here in Hayward a while ago which is about 3 miles from my house to get Tasha some more food. They are out of the Innova Adult kibble sometimes so we have to go to a pet store nearby that charges something like $46.95 for a 30 lb bag. Well today the feed store had it in stock and it was only $39.75! :thumbsup:
> 
> I also mentioned to the guy working there that I saw TOTW there as well and heard good things about it so he gave me five 1 oz sample bags (1 High Prairie and 4 Pacific Stream). You don't get that kind of service at Petco and PetSmart. :woof:


I feed Bella Innova also. I wish my feed store would have it for that low though. The 15 lb. bag (Innova Puppy) is about $30 after tax and about $54 after tax for the 30 lb bag. I have also checked other feed stores that carry Innova. They are a couple dollars more expensive. But, she does great on the food, so it's well worth it. It would just be nice to get a 30 lb bag for ten more dollars!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> That sucks!


The joys of having to work the graveyard shift my friend. :rofl:

Let us know what you find at that feed store you didn't know was there for the past 10 years. If you find your kibble for $15 a bag less you are going to hate yourself I bet. :hammer: :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> The joys of having to work the graveyard shift my friend. :rofl:
> 
> Let us know what you find at that feed store you didn't know was there for the past 10 years. If you find your kibble for $15 a bag less you are going to hate yourself I bet. :hammer: :rofl:


apparently it is the graveyard shift cuz i said two years mike where'd you get ten? lol :rofl:

and i would go ape**** if i find blue wilderness 15 dollars cheaper there.. but i bet it wont even be there.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

going to a local feed store you can also wrangle discounts a lot of times. Before we switched foods, our local feed store was giving us 10% off whatever the sale price was whenever we bought 240+ lbs of food. Well, we have 7 dogs so we generally buy 6 or 7 40 lb bags a month. Worked great! Plus, they would put the 10% on any kongs or ear wash or whatever I picked up, too!! Couldn't manage to get boots super cheap, though! They have a pair of Justin's I'm drooling over! LOL


----------



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

anyone use nutri-source?


----------

